# Tt Supplies



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

Dealer promotion allows us $300 worth of gear in their parts and supplies.
Coming from PUP I will sell most items for PUP with unit.
Any recommendations on items to look for?

Sewer Hose , etc?

Thanks.
Planning 1st outing in TT at dealer campground in Feb.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!

Let's see, $300, that's pretty nice

3 25' water hose
pressure reducer
"Y" connector so you can hook up more than one hose to the water hookup
lynx levelers a lot of people use them and really like them
50 to 30 amp adapter for the electric cord
toilet chemical, I use odorloss liquid, there's plenty to choose from
flush king if he's got them
good quality sewer hose with adapters, and connectors 
universal sewer connector universal connector
foam flange for connecting to sewer connections that aren't threaded sewer flange seal
sewer hose support
party lights









That should get you started

Mike


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I LOVE my carefree awning mat and they are spendy.







You might want to buy a big ticket item like that it is less painful


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How about a 30 amp extension cord? I always use mine!

Wheel chocks.

One walk around the store will give you better ideas.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

$300 ... I like shopping









1 - Flush King
2 - 30amp extension cord
3 - Extra water hose with fittings
4 - Lynx levellers & Wheel Chocks
5 - Maxx Air Vents
6 - Pump bypass kit for winterizing
7 - 2nd Battery

The list can go on and on. But above are my most used.

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't know what they offer, or how they compare in price, but research what they have compared to what others offer and get the most "bang for your buck".

To add to the growing list...

Water Filter
Good Camp Chairs
RV Starter Kit (has a few things in it)
Locking Hitch Pin and Reciever Pin

Have fun shopping...


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I always feel like a wet blanket with this suggestion,








but let me recommend a hydraulic "bottle" jack and a 4-way lug wrench that fits the
wheel lugs AND the smaller nut that holds the spare tire to its bracket.
Because when you need these items, you REALLY need them!






















Have Fun! Fred.
P.S. Good food, good beverages and good friends make the best camping "accessories"!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Let me second what RVCarolina said, get a four-way lug wrench and a bottle jack. As for the rest, I highly recommend a powerful handheld vaccum and a lightweight 8' Ladder. You probably can't buy them at the RV place but they are indespensible.

Reverie


----------

